# Ufermatten



## frosch2 (19. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin etwas verwirrt angesichts der verschiednenen Möglichkeiten. Bei Naturagart sehe ich grüne Ufermatten, die man wohl mit Substrat einschmiert, dann darauf Satgut einbringt, anwachsten läßt und anschließend über das Ufer legt (kann man darauf eingentlich auch etwas einpflanzen statt sähen?) Dann gibt es solche Matten aus PP-Gewirk. Ich fragte einen Händler, ob da auch Substrat reinkomme, doch er sagte mit, dass man dort nur Körbe mit Kabelbindern befestigen kann. Auch für Kokosmatten sagte er, dass nur Körbe eingebunden werden können. Ich dacht bisher immer, die PP-Gewik-und Kokos-Matten wären auch für das Einbringen von Substrat geeinget. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder kennt noch andere Möglichkeiten, steilere Ufer zu begrünen? Taschenmatten kenne ich noch, aber die finde ich nicht so schön, weil ich es möglichst dicht haben möchte. Habe hier herumgesucht, bin aber immer noch nicht richtig schlau geworden. Lieben Dank vorab. 
Christian


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten*

Hallo,

ich kann nur von einer einzigen Erfahrung mit den grünen Ufermatten berichten. Die sollten ein senkrechtes Ufer verdecken, aber nachdem sie bewachsen waren (es haben sich erst Moose und dann weitere Pflanzen angesiedelt), sind sie aufgeschwommen und ließen sich nicht mehr befestigen. Das sah bescheuert aus, ich habe sie dann komplett entfernt und lieber mit dem Steilufer gelebt.


----------



## frosch2 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten*

Hallo Werner,

das klingst natürlich nicht so gut. Was wäre denn, wenn ich die Matte bis zur ersten Terasse legen würde und dort mit einem Stein beschwere? Oder ist der Auftrieb so groß, dass es ein großer Felsen sein müßte ..?
Christian


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten*

Hallo Christian,



> Taschenmatten kenne ich noch, aber die finde ich nicht so schön, weil ich es möglichst dicht haben möchte.


also das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
Die Taschenmatten von NG sind doch wie normale Ufermatten, nur dass unterhalb halt Taschen drauf genäht sind. Da ist doch trotzdem alles dicht!
Günstiger ist sicher Kunstrasen und wenn Du daraus Taschenmatten basteln (lassen  ) kannst, dann sollte das ebenfalls gut aussehen.
Nur spült den Kunstrasen vorher gut durch, damit evtl. vorhandene Weichmacher/Rückstände wenigstens halbwegs raus sind.
Das giftgrün verschwindet im Laufe der Zeit und alles sieht natürlich aus.

Kokosmatten vergammeln am Übergang Wasser-Luft innerhalb weniger Jahre. Auch unter Wasser vergammeln/zerfallen sie allmählich.

Die Ufer-Matten kann man auch bepflanzen. Einfach kleine kreuzförmige Einschnitte machen und Miniableger reinstecken. Das sollte doch halten. Nur pass dabei auf, dass Du die Folie nicht kaputt machst!!

@Werner
Habt Ihr nicht versucht Lochgestein dran zu binden? Das muss doch genug Gewicht geben.
Bei Taschenmatten kann man ja in die untersten Taschen Steine legen.


----------



## frosch2 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten*

Hi Annett,
die Infos waren jetzt wirklich wertvoll für mich, besten Dank. Hatte eine NG Ufermatte oder Taschenmatte noch nie in der Hand. Das mit den kleinen Einschnitten werde ich vielleicht mal versuchen. Wenn dann zwischen Matte und Folie keine Substrat liegt - kann der Ableger denn dann verwurzeln, oder ist dem das egal, solange er in der Matte genug Halt findet, damit er nicht abrutscht?

Muß man beim Einsähen der Ufermatte denn eigentlich erst waagerecht vorziehen und dann später reinhängen? Habe ich irgenwor mal gelesen. Oder kann man nach dem Einsähen die Matte driket vorsichtig reinhängen? NG schreibt etwas von Vlies zum Schutz vorm Wegspülen oder Wegwehen - bei uns ist es nämlich immer extrem windig.


----------



## sabine71 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es von NG auch Ufermatten die sich auf der Folie mit Innotec festkleben lassen. Die kann man an steilhängen mit Taschen nehmen.

Ich mache nachher mal Fotos von unseren NG matten. Unter ein paar hatte ich Sand drauf, bei ein paar ist der Sand darunter wieder von der Folie gerutscht. Ohne Sand verwurzelt es wesentlich langsamer.

Es wird zuerst Sand auf den Uferwall gemacht, dann die NG Matte darauf verlegt (bis in den Teich hinein), danach die Matte mit Sand/Lehm gemisch eingeschlämmt und dann erst darauf die Ufermatten saat oder __ Moos. (Auch etwas Dünger von NG nach Anweisung). Das Vlies wird nur locker darübergelegt, damit der Wind die Samen nicht wegbläst.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten*

Hallo,


also wir haben unsere Ufermatten so na..t, ohne was drauf in den Teich reingehängt. Als Sie dann beim befüllen anfingen aufzuschwimmen, haben wir einfach ein paar Pflastersteine an Bindfäden befestigt darübergehängt und nach einiger Zeit wieder raus genommen.

Jetzt schwimmen die Ufermatten nur noch auf, wenn die sich darauf befindlichen (Faden-) Algen anfangen sich aufzulösen und zur Wasseroberfläche auftreiben!

Die Taschenmatten kann man sich übrigens sehr gut mit Angelschnur selber seinen Vorstellungen bzw. Teichgegebenheiten selbst Nähen. Das geht wirklich sehr gut, wir haben Ufermatten übrig gehalten und davon dann entsprechend unseren Bedürfnissen Taschenmatten genäht.......


----------



## Sternthaler13 (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten*

Hallo Christian,

ich habe 2 kleine "Steilhänge" am Teich und ich habe die Ufermatten sowohl mit und ohne Taschen von natur...t dort angebracht.

Das Aufschwimmen ist recht einfach durch Steine zu vermeiden. Wie Annett gesagt hat, einfach Steine in die untersten Taschen legen. Die Matte ohne Taschen habe ich auch mit einem Stein beschwert. Der erste ist in den Teich gerutscht...der zweite ist dann liegengeblieben.

Die Taschen auf den Matten sind nur durch die Nähte getrennt. Wenn du in jede Tasche eine Pflanze steckt, stehen sie dicht an dicht. Mir war es sogar zu dicht, deswegen habe ich nicht jede Tasche genutzt  

Die Matten werden mit Sand/Lehm-Gemisch eingeschmiert. Darauf presst man die Uferbepflanzung (ich habe keine Einschnitte gemacht, sie wurzeln darauf). Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Bei mir ist nur die Nadelsimse immer wieder in den Teich gerutscht. Aber irgendwann hat die dann auch Grip bekommen. Das ganze wächst relativ schnell an, wie ich finde.

Teile der Matten habe ich auch gar nicht bepflanzt. Jetzt nach ein paar Monaten sehe ich aber, dass sich überall Pflanzen von alleine angesiedelt haben. Sprich, das ganze wächst mit etwas Geduld auch von alleine zu.

Also ich habe, wie gesagt, alle Varianten dieser Matte. Und alles hat gut funktioniert. Mit Taschen, ohne Taschen, mit Bepflanzung, ohne Bepflanzung.

Ach ja, und ich habe sie in Steillage bepflanzt...

Ich bin mit dieser Lösung sehr zufrieden. Das sieht im Gegensatz zu den Steinrändern bei mir super natürlich aus. Habe sogar schon überlegt, ob ich irgendwann mal alles gegen diese Matten austausche. Das ist mir aber im Moment zu viel Arbeit.

Ich habe nur Bilder aus der Anfangszeit. Wenn es heute abend noch hell ist, wenn ich nach Hause komme, dann kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder schießen und einstellen.


----------

